# Deciphering enrollment paperwork



## JDoom (1 Sep 2013)

My husband recently enrolled and while prepping his paperwork for BMQ, we were wondering about some of the information he was given at his swearing in. In his package, he received a single printed sheet (marked PROTECTED A - which I understand refers to personal material like name, address & DOB). The page includes simple, itemized information about his rank, VIE, training dates/location, marital status, etc. We're able to follow most of it, but there is a bunch of info off the top (mostly acronyms) that we're having trouble deciphering. I get that this is probably mostly just administrative, but we're curious in case there's any info up there it would be helpful (or interesting) to understand.

I've searched a few of the letter combinations - both on these forums and elsewhere online - and haven't come up with much.
Is there a name for this standard-looking printout? A guide to what the line items refer to? (i.e. Section 4 clearly lists A - marital status, B - home address, C - DOB, D - highest level of education completed)

Thanks in advance, and I'm sorry if I'm posting this somewhere I shouldn't be.


----------



## JorgSlice (1 Sep 2013)

DOB is an easy one. Date of Birth.
VIE is Variable Initial Engagement.
NOK is Next of Kin.

Without know the Document Number, we won't know what acronyms you're referring to. Most enrolment docs will have everything in plain English apart from the sections that state "OFFICE USE ONLY" or other synonyms.

Just read it over carefully, everything is right there along with instructions. This early in a CF career, if you don't know the acronyms, it won't hurt and you will learn as you go.

Another option is to look at http://army.ca/wiki/index.php/Main_Page and if you search Military/Army Acronyms or something to that sort, it should come up with a very large list of various used acronyms.

Can't find the direct page at the moment as I'm currently at work on mobile.


----------



## JDoom (1 Sep 2013)

I know what you mean! I really appreciate the guidance. It's a whole new language - but we're getting up to speed quickly. Believe me, I'm relying heavily on military acronym/abbreviation guides.

I'm not sure what the document number is... the printout I'm referring to was generated the morning of my husband's swearing in. It's not a form for him to complete - just a summary of information.

I'm wary to post the first line on the sheet since it is a string of numbers and letters I don't understand (other than the month & year) so I'm not sure if they identify my husband or just the form itself. (They do not include his service number.) 

I'm guessing what follows is a list of places this information is sent/stored since the second line is the name of the recruiting centre, then:
NDHQ DGCB OTTAWA//DMPAP//
(so I can figure: National Defence Headquarters Ottawa//Director Military Pay and Accounts Processing)
NDHQ DGEAS OTTAWA//DHRIM ICC//
(looked that up and found: Director General Enterprise Application Services/Directorate Human Resources Information Management Input Control Centre)
It goes like that for a few lines that I can basically decode - especially if it is essentially a distribution list. It's after that I become less clear on what it means/says and there are acronyms I can't find online anywhere.

Sorry if that's still too broad and vague to make it possible for anyone to steer me in the right direction. Like I said, I'm wary of typing information that I don't understand since I wouldn't want to post anything that shouldn't be public.


----------



## The_Falcon (1 Sep 2013)

Your are referring to his enrollment/transfer/posting message (ETP Message)  but it's basically the foundation for how he is going to be paid, and will have rank and incentive level upon enrollment, enrollment date, MOSID (his trade), travel information, moving instructions, and a few other things.


----------



## kratz (1 Sep 2013)

It's terrific the two of you, as a family unit are taking this application process together, trying to learn all you can.



			
				JDoom said:
			
		

> It's a whole new language - but we're getting up to speed quickly. Believe me, I'm relying heavily on military acronym/abbreviation guides.



Whatever online references you choose, ensure they are Canadian. 
You and husband do not want to be embarrassed using a popular American term
at some point, early in his career.

Another resource will be your MFRC (Military Family Resource Center), they will not do things for you, 
but they will provide tools, training and other useful family resources to aid you in your community.


----------



## JDoom (1 Sep 2013)

Okay... I am making real headway reading this thing. Many thanks for your help so far. (Honestly, these forums are invaluable - I've been creeping them since my husband first received his offer back in July, but this is my first time posting.)

So looking at this ETP message (armed with some new CF acronyms!), it now looks to me like it starts with a distribution list, followed by a section called "INFO:" which mentions Borden (CDA HQ DET BORDEN//BTL MGT/NCM//)
then Ottawa (NDHQ DGMC OTTAWA//D MIL C 6-8-2-3)
then Borden again (CFRG HQ BORDEN//ETP QA//)

I'm guessing the first Borden part is because that's where he's headed for his QL3 after BMQ - but have no idea what the D MIL C part is about or what the second Borden reference is.

Then, after the subject line, the form references a bunch of sections of the CFAO (which is no longer available online - at least not to civilians).
The sections it refers to are, from what I can gather, regarding career policy (CFAO 49-4) and removal benefits/movement of dependents (CFAO 209-28). There's also a reference to a section of another piece of policy regarding pay: CBI 204.30

Is there any way for me to get my hands on these documents to read the orders? Or is this something only my husband can do? (He's already at CFLRS and we only have contact for a few minutes a week.)

Again, thanks so much for your patience & your help.


----------



## The_Falcon (2 Sep 2013)

JDoom said:
			
		

> Okay... I am making real headway reading this thing. Many thanks for your help so far. (Honestly, these forums are invaluable - I've been creeping them since my husband first received his offer back in July, but this is my first time posting.)
> 
> So looking at this ETP message (armed with some new CF acronyms!), it now looks to me like it starts with a distribution list, followed by a section called "INFO:" which mentions Borden (CDA HQ DET BORDEN//BTL MGT/NCM//)
> then Ottawa (NDHQ DGMC OTTAWA//D MIL C 6-8-2-3)
> ...



Interesting, wonder why CFAO's were removed off the net.  He can ask his course staff for copies of the appropriate references, it may shock them though, most recruits (and indeed ALOT of trained members) don't take the time and effort to actually look up all the various policies/orders etc, to actually see what they say.


----------



## BlueAngels14 (19 Nov 2016)

In my BMOQ joining instructions package, under the heading "Preparing for Training", item 8d. states "O as soon as possible. You will be held responsible if you fail to do so". What exactly does "O" stand for?


----------



## Kat Stevens (19 Nov 2016)

BlueAngels14 said:
			
		

> In my BMOQ joining instructions package, under the heading "Preparing for Training", item 8d. states "O as soon as possible. You will be held responsible if you fail to do so". What exactly does "O" stand for?



I would hazard a guess that it's either a typo, or a misprint.  Call a CFRC for clarification.


----------



## BlueAngels14 (19 Nov 2016)

Kat Stevens said:
			
		

> I would hazard a guess that it's either a typo, or a misprint.  Call a CFRC for clarification.



Nevermind I solved it. [:-[ Upon reading both the French and English side, I see that the French side ends at item 8c., whereas the English side ends at item 8d. Turns out the "O" is suppose to be a continuing sentence from items 8c., which states "If your medical condition changes, advise your recruiting center, your unit, or your UL*O* as soon as possible. You will be held responsible if you fail to do so".


----------



## da1root (21 Nov 2016)

JDoom said:
			
		

> Okay... I am making real headway reading this thing. Many thanks for your help so far. (Honestly, these forums are invaluable - I've been creeping them since my husband first received his offer back in July, but this is my first time posting.)
> 
> So looking at this ETP message (armed with some new CF acronyms!), it now looks to me like it starts with a distribution list, followed by a section called "INFO:" which mentions Borden (CDA HQ DET BORDEN//BTL MGT/NCM//)
> then Ottawa (NDHQ DGMC OTTAWA//D MIL C 6-8-2-3)
> ...



The distribution list is just a list of units that need information on your husband.

NDHQ DGCB OTTAWA//DMPAP//   = Pay
NDHQ DGEAS OTTAWA//DHRIM ICC// = Records Management Cell
CDA HQ DET BORDEN//BTL MGT/NCM//  = Management Cell for BTL personnel, they're in charge of various items such as course loading for QL3
NDHQ DGMC OTTAWA//D MIL C 6-8-2-3 = This is the Career Management Cell for your husband
CFRG HQ BORDEN//ETP QA// = Recruiting Group HQ, all ETPs from the CFRCs have to be sent to them "ETP QA" is the ETP Quality Assurance cell (i.e. Quality Control).

Many orders (CFAO's, CANFORGEN's, QR&O's) are no longer available online from non-military computers.  They used to be, but even unclassified publications are controlled material, and generally aren't online anymore.

* Edit Note: If you and your husband want to review the CFAO's that are listed you should have him contact the CFRC that enrolled him (if he's not on course already) and ask for a copy.


----------



## mariomike (21 Nov 2016)

Buck_HRA said:
			
		

> * Edit Note: If you and your husband want to review the CFAO's that are listed you should have him contact the CFRC that enrolled him (if he's not on course already) and ask for a copy.



Not sure if she will read that,

Date Registered: July 26, 2013
Last Active: September 26, 2013


----------



## da1root (21 Nov 2016)

haha, totally missed that it was a new post on a very old thread.  

*crawls back under his desk to await the next recruiting question*


----------

